# Military Torrington 8's?



## rustyjones (Yesterday at 9:44 AM)

I believe these to be military Torrington eight's. What say ye?


----------



## blackcat (Yesterday at 11:28 AM)

Hello;
These are civilian pedals made in WW2, they are still beautiful.
The G519 military pedals not the same wooden blocks.

G519 original:


G519 restore and redone by me:


But, i noticed that some civilian pedals also had wooden blocks like the g519.

Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Yesterday at 12:03 PM)

Hi, some of the G519 Torrington 8's also have a different back plate.

In Serge's photo's above, you can see on the upper pedal that the front and back plate have the same peaked shape.

On the lower ones, the front plates are peaked, but the back plates are rounded.. These are far less commonly seen.

Also, occasionally with the civilian wood  blocked Torrington 8's, the end plate is stamped 18 instead, but does not have the other cuts for the Torrington 18 ratrap pedal. These are slightly more common than the 'rounded backplate' variation.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## rustyjones (Yesterday at 12:20 PM)

I see the difference now, thanks Serge. So would these blocks on these Wald pedals make them civilian also?


----------



## blackcat (Yesterday at 12:56 PM)

Re;
Yes, the blocks are civil too.
In wartime they were made of wood to save rubber for the war effort.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## Mercian (Today at 3:26 AM)

Hi @rustyjones 

I've seen these Wald pedals and blocks on a couple of the WW2 Westfield Compax bikes. 

They are civilian, and would probably have been used on other bikes too.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## rustyjones (Today at 4:43 AM)

Thank you Serge and Adrian for schooling me on my wooden block pedals


----------

